# Desperate Allies, do you use them?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone used desperate allies in their games? If so was it for a competitive edge of some sort or for fun factor? Did One Eye Open hurt or hinder the game for you?

For me, it would be for the fun of it if I fielded desperate allies. I think I would do some sort of theme with it and model the armies together. Maybe do IG and Necrons and make the Necrons look like Terminators from the movies. Could 'battle damage' some IG models so that they had a lot of Terminator showing through and mix them in with the other Necron models.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

I love the idea of an Imperial Guard army with terminators, I forget what they were called but there was a bunch of robot men or perhaps 'iron men?' AIs. Would totally be fluffy.

I think desperate allies makes for fun games, which to me is what it is all about. It helps force more narratives which i like.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess the cool thing about them would be that they aren't "you're" troops so I know I'd feel a lot better using them as meat shields.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

If I'm bringing in allies, that means I have to bring a mandatory troops choice.

Most troops are brought for their scoring ability over their damage output. There's only a handful of troops in the game which are true workhorses (Basically GKSS, GH, Immortals, and Veterans), and the armies which have those 'workhorse' troops are generally very widely allies of convenience- or I'd rather just play those armies as a primary.

There has to be a REALLY good reason to spend points on a troop choice that cannot score- and I have yet to see a list that has one. So no, i wouldn't bring Desperate Allies, especially when the Imperial Guard are perfectly willing to ally with most codices anyways.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

+rep to coke123. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In a fun game I think it would be interesting to mix things up some.


----------

